# Employers can bar unvaccinated employees from the workplace, EEOC says



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Employers can bar unvaccinated employees from the workplace, EEOC says*



> In general, companies have the legal right to mandate that employees get a COVID-19 shot, the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) said Wednesday. More specifically, employers are entitled - and required - to ensure a safe workplace in which "an individual shall not pose a direct threat to the health or safety of individuals in the workplace." That can mean a company requiring its workforce to be vaccinated.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-...workers/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab7e&linkId=107421287


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Wow, just wow. Yet an employer cannot refuse to hire someone who is HIV+, Hep+, as that is discrimination.

I am glad I am old (retired).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I don’t think hiv or hepB are spread through the air we breathe. Under normal workplace conditions, there is probably little risk of spreading hiv or hepB.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> Wow, just wow. Yet an employer cannot refuse to hire someone who is HIV+, Hep+, as that is discrimination.
> 
> I am glad I am old (retired).


me too (retired and glad)

but this brings up another point. "some minorities" do not get any vaccinations, not even against the flu. "some minorities" are either not here legally, or have work visas, some are "of color", and they get hired over others, all do to "equal opportunities"

so, it has been a real BIG problem, of "equal employment" to hire such people that don't even have a shred of talent or experience, over others that do.

does this mean now, that minorities can sit on the side, while REALLY experienced people can be hired????? or keep thier jobs, they worked so hard for..??


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

That is correct. It is spread through body fluids contact. Like the nurse I know who contracted HIV from a patient who spit in her face (eye).


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

RK3369 said:


> Well, I don't think hiv or hepB are spread through the air we breathe. Under normal workplace conditions, there is probably little risk of spreading hiv or hepB.


Not exactly true. Both transfer through body fluid, and Hep can survive for a LONG time. Hep can be cured now. Probably everyone of school age in the past 20-30 years has been vaccinated for it, but that doesn't mean no active cases, in fact they seem to be more prevelent now than ever. Could just be reporting. TB can be treated now days a s well, and it is pretty hard to spread in the big picture, but it is rampant as well. AIDS, not so much but a bit more difficult to spread than often reported. Precautions around HIV patients is a frugal way to stay healthy.
I'm happy to be retired right now. I wasn't too happy about the way it went down, and still irritated, but maybe the good Lord was watching out for me. I know how I can be at times.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> That is correct. It is spread through body fluids contact. Like the nurse I know who contracted HIV from a patient who spit in her face (eye).


Gee, did that happen a lot where you worked? I never had that happen to me. 
yes, obviously, in the extreme, hiv and hep can be transmitted between people in the same space, but that's not a normal occurrence. Breathing the same air, now that's a little difficult to avoid.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Budlight_909 said:


> me too (retired and glad)
> 
> but this brings up another point. "some minorities" do not get any vaccinations, not even against the flu. "some minorities" are either not here legally, or have work visas, some are "of color", and they get hired over others, all do to "equal opportunities"
> 
> ...


called "equal opportunity", but actually it was reverse discrimination. Putting unqualified minorities in jobs simply because they are a minority. A ridiculous practice in my opinion, but don't be surprised to see it come back when Biden gets going.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> called "equal opportunity", but actually it was reverse discrimination. Putting unqualified minorities in jobs simply because they are a minority. A ridiculous practice in my opinion, but don't be surprised to see it come back when Biden gets going.


reverse discrimination...that was what i could not recall what it was....

thanks.

there is also "age discrimination" , that i personally experienced.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think anything is written yet ,, as a mandatory requirement. 
A lot to think about, type of work a person does. If an employee is phobic, it could become complicated. 
A nice bonus check might cure the phobia, lol"


----------

